# Why no Charlie for TJ topic



## king a (Jun 16, 2005)

Check espn


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Probably, because they are not many Bucks fans here. 

Good trade though, for both teams.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Excellent trade for the bucks. they stole a future all-star.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

This is VERY interesting. Bucks had some good young PG's and still do after this trade. 
Next years team may look like this

Bogut/Gadzuric
Villanueva/Smith
Simmons/Noel
Redd/Bell
Williams/Bell

then we still have Magloire goin out and another piece comin in. Very interesting by the Bucks. Good trade.... the only thing that comes to mind is when Villanueva scored like 45 on us.....TJ you will be missed!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

yeh espn says a trade with magloire invovled is undoubtably expected soon


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

And the National press scoops the Milwaukee press. How surprising - not.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

A real rip off for the raps. Bargani really has to be the nexx dirk for it to payoff. If i was the raps i would take my chances on Rudy Gay.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I love the Bucks. This trade is a mighty one. Good thing they replaced the purple with red


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The slogan now needs to change

suggestions for a new one?

How about Blood Redd? . Only make more sense if their new colors were that kinda red haha


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm a fan of Blood Redd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just kinda popped into my head haha.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Definately something to work off of. Maybe somethign to do with the Boagie man?


Charlie and Bogut = Webber and Divac? Mmmm.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kinda wordy.

And they practically gave their franchise to Redd with that contract.

Oh, well it'll work itself out.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

CV fan here. Just letting you guys know, this trade gives you guys versatility on offense. You guys can go big with CV at SF(which he played very well last year, dropped 40+ as a SF) or go for a faster lineup with CV at PF. 

I'll def. be watching the Bucks from now on, I just hope your coach uses CV to his full potential since he has the ability to do so much on the court.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

This is what Milwaukee thinks of this trade and I agree

http://www2.jsonline.com/sports/sportspoll.asp?poll=6270


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

You got Charlie V. Aren't you guys excited? Only a few replies. :S


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Oh man, as the Grandmaster of the Benevolent Order of Bogut Fans, this trade makes me happy in pants. This is truly a match made in basketball heaven. Can't wait to see what these guys can put together on the same court. Not to mention, I'll be seeing them both as starters for the Sophs at the Las Vegas All-Star game :yes:

Magloire should be traded for a back-up 2/3 man or two. Just wish Brad Newley stayed in the draft, because he would have filled that role to perfection. Maybe Mike Gansey can be signed.

















Milwaukee basketball, oh yeah!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Larry Harris on the trade:

http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=447182



> "It was one of the primary needs that we were focusing on once the season ended . . . getting a power forward," Bucks general manager Larry Harris said. "We really feel we filled that bill with the acquisition of Charlie Villanueva.
> 
> "Having said that, we got a very good player and we gave up a very good player. It goes without saying what T.J. has gone through. We wish him the best of luck and all the things he did for us we really appreciate. But we also feel that we got a tremendous young player who was first-team all-rookie, and was right up there neck-and-neck for rookie of the year."


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This is Bryan Colangelo's first bad trade. This trade, to me, absolutely makes no sence in terms of getting equal value back for Charlie Villanueva. 

If you remember correctly T.J Ford missed 27 games in his rookie season and then went on to miss 82 more games the following season, and 10 games this season. That is a total of 119 games missed of the 246 he could have played! Yes, a total of 48% of games that he could have played in, T.J. Ford missed due to injury!

I am left wondering what in the world Colangelo was thinking. Yes the team needs a point guard, but to trade one of the brightest forwards in the league for a very under-sized point who has missed half of his career due to injuries is mind boggling.

He could have at least acquired another draft choice along with T.J.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

dynamiks said:


> A real rip off for the raps. Bargani really has to be the nexx dirk for it to payoff. If i was the raps i would take my chances on Rudy Gay.


Rudy Gay at #1 no way. This guy went #8.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I can see Bucks giving Jay Williams a chance now... Who knows if he can recover like TJ... Could be good for Milwaukee.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Some of you are silly... Villy will be a nice second option to Bogut, but will not take Bogut's crown away, and will not be the perrential all star you make him out to be. Raps fan know this, but Charlie is going to be a great second option(think al harringont) who can put up close to 18 points, 8 rebounds, and 2 assists.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

charlie is amazing! ly inconsistent.

but he has what it takes to be an all star, its just up to him. he also sort of has a lazy look to him when he plays, because everything he does is so smooth. He said he was working out, trying to get stronger, so thats a plus. Top scenario , he has a career shawn marion. More likely, Antonio Mcdyess .

TJ Ford has the potential to be a Steve Nash, or worst case scenario, Chauncey Billups


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

^I saw a lot of Raps and I strongly disagree. I don't know how good Bogut is now or how good he can become, but with CVs versatility and size, he definately could become a number 1 option in the future. Remember, this year he was not only a rookie but he was playing with Chris Bosh(defered to the star) and with Mike James(passed the ball only to Bosh or Mo Pete unless shot clock was winding down). I just hope the Bucks know that CV can play SF AND PF.



open mike said:


> TJ Ford has the potential to be a Steve Nash, or worst case scenario, Chauncey Billups


So lemme get this striaght

Best Case Scenario: Back-2-Back MVPs
WORST Case Scenario: Arguably 2nd Best PG in the L on the best team in the L

I see youve set your standards high for poor TJ.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

open mike said:


> charlie is amazing! ly inconsistent.
> 
> but he has what it takes to be an all star, its just up to him. he also sort of has a lazy look to him when he plays, because everything he does is so smooth. He said he was working out, trying to get stronger, so thats a plus. Top scenario , he has a career shawn marion. More likely, Antonio Mcdyess .
> 
> TJ Ford has the potential to be a Steve Nash, or worst case scenario, Chauncey Billups



TJ isn't gunna be Steve Nash. BUT he will be very good for the Raptors. Both teams seemingly did well in this trade. TJ Ford will have a good year. Look for 14 and 8 from him this year IMO


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Rudy Gay at #1 no way. This guy went #8.


Charlie went 7th and he is an allstar in the making. Rudy Gay could have been wat vince carter was to Toronto.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

You guys got a really good deal. Bogut and Villanueva will dominate for a long time. I see CV developing into a taller Antoine Walker without the 3-point fascination and better athleticism.

I guess we were just that desperate for a pass-first PG.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

icehawk said:


> You guys got a really good deal. Bogut and Villanueva will dominate for a long time. I see CV developing into a taller Antoine Walker without *the 3-point fascination* and better athleticism.


What? That is one of Charlies biggest weaknesses.


----------

